# Natural FET - No ovulation??



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi,

I started treatment a couple of weeks ago and have since been for three blood tests and scans, today being my most recent.  The nurse did the scan and we could see the several follicles but they were very tiny, she asked me if my cycle was ever late which I said it was occassionally, she then told us that if there was no growth over the next couple of days that we may need to consider abandoning this cycle.  I rang for my results this afternoon and we were told to go back on Saturday for another blood test and scan.

Does this mean that I'm not ovulating properly?  I'm really surprised as I was worrying more about our Frozen embryos being good enough to put back!  

Has anyone experienced anything similar as I'm really starting to worry about it.

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

Just wanted to wish you good luck for your blood test and scan today, hope it all goes well.  Please try not to worry too much.  

I'm on cd30 and not had a surge this month, I'm gutted.  We don't get scans or blood tests at our hospital on a natural FET so you are lucky that you do.  I have to wait for AF to arrive (normally 30 - 33 days) then I can start afresh on my next cycle.  I'm really disappointed I was unable to have my frosties put back in this month but as they saying goes "All good things come to those who wait" - I'm sick of waiting.

Let us know how you get on.

Lots of Love
Widgey
xxxxxx


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Sarah

I went through that too in August, I think I just picked the wrong month (sometimes we just don't ovulate even though my cycles were regular for 4 months before that) and I didn't ovulate that month!! Sod's law!

However started on a medicated cycle straight away which seems to have done the trick and I'm due to have ET this week.

Good luck!

Alli xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Sarah,

This happened to me on my previous fet cycle and like you I got really worried about it.  The nurse however told me that we dont necessarily ovulate each month and they cancelled it till the following month.  Unfortunatly the same thing happened next month so they took the decision to move me onto a medicated cycle.

I am currently on my 2ww from another fet - this time it was done naturally  .  So please dont worry too much - sometimes these things happen but the clinic will steer you towards what they feel will be best for you.

Sending you lots of luck.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you for all of your replies, it helped to put my mind at rest!

Widgey - I'm really sorry that you aren't able to start until next month, hope your next cycle works out better.

Alli - Good luck with your ET, I hope the two week wait goes quickly!

Debs - I've got my fingers crossed you get a positive result.

I went back into the clinic on Saturday convinced that they were going to send me away telling me that they were going to cancel it.  Went in for my scan and the nurse said that although all of the rest were very small, one of the follicles had grown to 11mm (Not sure if this is good or bad at this stage) and that providing my blood test results showed that my Oestrogen levels were rising that we could continue with the cycle.

It seemed like a long time from leaving the hospital until 2.00pm!  Called the clinic and they confirmed that my Oestrogen levels are rising and that I should go back in on Wednesday for another blood test and scan for further monitoring.

Can anyone tell me if this means that I'm still ok to continue with the cycle or whether there is still a chance that it could be cancelled? 

Thanks

Sarah


----------

